# Positionierung innerhalb eines <h:commandLink>



## isowiz (5. Jun 2007)

Ich habe folgenden Code;

```
<h:commandLink value="#{msg.spanisch}" actionListener="#{Language.changeLanguage}">
      <h:graphicImage value="../img/spanish.jpg" width="20" height="15"/>
      <f:param id="sp" name="sp" value="sp"/>
</h:commandLink>
```
Nun wird mit diesem Code zuerst der Text (msg.spanish) und dann das Bild (spanish.jpg) angezeigt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dies umzudrehen, dass zuerst das bild angezeigt wird und dann der Text?

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## isowiz (7. Jun 2007)

Weis echt keiner einen Lösung.
Das Problem ist, dass zuerst der Link angezeigt wird und dann as Bild. Also so -> LINK IMG
Wie schaffe ich es, dass zuerst das Bild angezeigt wird, also so -> IMG LINK


----------



## isowiz (10. Jun 2007)

ich suche immer noch eine Lösung die in allen Browsern funktioniert.


----------



## WeirdAl (10. Jun 2007)

Hi,

wie wärs mit sowas?


```
<h:form>
		<h:commandLink value="">
			<h:graphicImage value="testimage"/>
			<h:outputText value="test2"></h:outputText> 
		</h:commandLink>
	</h:form>
```


Cu
Alex


----------



## isowiz (11. Jun 2007)

ich weis jetzt, was mein problem ist. ich hab nämlich das tag, das außenrum ist (li) mit css als block formatiert. deswegen gibt es das problem mit dem zeilenumbruch. eine lösung hab ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## SnooP (11. Jun 2007)

Ich vermute mal das eigentliche Problem liegt in der Vermischung von JSF und HTML-Komponenten... - wenn du einheitlich nur JSF benutzt, sollte das besser laufen.


----------



## isowiz (12. Jun 2007)

Da hast Du mit Sicherheit recht. Aber das umzuschreiben ist leider in der kürze der Zeit nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## DaKo (13. Jun 2007)

Dann verwende die Lösung von WeirdAl


----------

